# which one?



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi, i want to start taking a probiotic but i dont know what to take, i need something i can get in the UK, id rather that, but if there is something that is fantastic that i can buy online i am open to that. i once tried like one acidophilius (strawberry chew one) tablet, gave me terrible burining D after taking it, so i didnt take it again







is it supposed to do that? my boyfriend tried them and it didnt do anything like that to him


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Chewable/flavored versions often have flavorings/sweeteners that do seem to bother some people.You might avoid those.It is hard to know which one is the best. I'm not sure which brands are good over in the UK but Align that is here has a bifidobacterium species in it and those seem to be helpful for some people.This site lists a couple of brands that seemed to do well on independent testing over in the UK (not all the info about them is good, but at least it is a couple of brand names to look at)http://www.whatreallyworks.co.uk/start/art...?article_ID=184This site also talks about the brands that might have what they say they have in them http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/5253182.stmK.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

thank you! i will have a look


----------

